# Pin-Up girls on ACL soda bottles



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 7, 2012)

I'd like to start collecting a variety of ACL sodas with pin-up models or something of the similar nature. 

 Can you folks point me in the right direction with brands and examples that are out there? 

 All I know so far is old Cleo-Colas with Cleopatra on it, and an old Jigger soda..  

 I'd really appreciate getting a list together of all the ACL sodas that fit into this category. 

 Thanks !


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 7, 2012)

Got $$$$$$$$$$?  There's a lot of out there................

 Big Sandy Maid                                       >>   Sassy
 Birthday                                                          Smiles
 Catawissa                                                       Snappy
 City Bottlong Works                                       Waseca
 Country Maide.......................................         Wible

 There is a large number of collectors that do the 'Lady' thing, hence a lot of them go high.

 TD and Matt can  tell you a lot more than I can.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 7, 2012)

Great Thanks a lot Osia !!!   If I like something enough $$$ is never an issue []


 Keep all the great suggestion going folks..   

 I want to use all the info I get from this thread as and compile a master list so I have somewhere to begin.. 


 Thanks


----------



## treasurekidd (May 7, 2012)

Here's a nice one - McGirrs Blue Seal Beverages. I had one but sold it on ebay a few months ago, as ACLs aren't really my thing, but it was a nice one.


----------



## T D (May 7, 2012)

I wish my collection had MANY more in it, but seriously, right now bidding is really aggressive.  I've chosen to sit it out a while until it cools off a little.  You can still come across some good deals at better bottle shows, but Ebay is crazy right now.

 Here are a few from recently- I actually thought that even with the condition issues, the SWEET SUE was a pretty good buy.  I have never seen or heard of this bottle before.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/221009952999?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_948
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/270937774636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4044wt_1182

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/360439803646?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3228wt_1182


----------



## fishnuts (May 8, 2012)

And one of specialty areas, as well.  Join in on the fun.
 Here's what's currently not already listed from my display and not all of them are high $$$.  Enjoy:

 Bonnie Miss
 Click...several diff.
 Dixie Fizz, Dixie Shake, Dixie Grape
 Hazel 
 Honey's
 McGirrs...at least five variants.
 Mingo...2 color combos
 Mountain Maid...2 diff
 Reina from P.R.
 Sand Rock
 Salutaris...many
 Sour Schnapps
 Star...2 colors/variants
 Virginia Dare...many
 Western
 Western Maid
 Betty Lee
 D J's best
 Glee Club
 Harmony Club...several diff.
 Wilson's
 Sally Ann
 Rainbow
 Central
 My Favorite
 High Dive...3 diff
 Michigan Maid & Muskegon Maid
 Scopel's
 Southern Maid
 Sno Maid...7 or 12oz
 Tuxedo Club
 And those from my want list:  *Belle Isle, Big Sand Maid, Dixie, Beach Club, Hula Hi, Lilly Belle, Luscious, Mackeys, Noel Cola, Nu-Life, Plainsmaid, Ray's, Snatch, Tone Up, Victoria Island, Vitale's, Sugar Maid, Sweet Sue* (thanks to TD...lol)

 There ya go.  Have a ball!


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 8, 2012)

Thanks TD and Treasurekid for the info 



 Hey fishnuts .. .  thats a nice list..  I have some work to do.. . I'm moving on to these types of ACLs because I want some variety in my collection. I started with collecting rare/uncommon straight sided cokes about 8-10 month ago but have already almost completed my collection about 60 bottles still looking for about 10-15 but This is a nice change.. 

 I WOULD love to see some of your collection if you don't mind . ..  .


 I just snagged these to start my collection yesterday..


----------



## fishnuts (May 8, 2012)

Jarvis...
 You get a master list, you better share with me, too.
 I'm always thinking that i have, or know about, all of the 'babe' bottles, but.
 No.  I seem to always discover one previously unknown.

 Add Rosentreater's and Indiana Club if you will include dance partners in the pic with the gals.

 I'll take some photos of my photos and post later.  10-4.
 Got any SS Cokes from Arkansas...i have 'babe' bottles to trade...lol...better than $$ for some collectors.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 8, 2012)

I just searched the entire list on ebay and only came up with a faded Click bottle and one other I need to buy when the auction ends ... I indeed have some work cut out 


 I hear ya... same with the dang cokes ..  I just scored one I never thought existed for cheap.. Lincoln, Neb.  I got lucky.. 


 Yea... for sure I'll work with you ..   I have many times helped fellow folks on this forum with directing them to desired bottles . .I check ebay every day and have many obscure methods of doing searches. The best deals always are listed in an odd manner or improper use of keywords. 

 Yea.. I have a Helena, Ark amber straight arrow coke   but it has some case wear and a small chip on the base.. It still displays fine though..


----------



## fishnuts (May 8, 2012)

Girls, girls, girls...including some couples, some face-only pics and some not mentioned.

 enjoy...more to follow


----------



## fishnuts (May 8, 2012)

more...


----------



## fishnuts (May 8, 2012)

...and, more...


----------



## fishnuts (May 8, 2012)

and more...


----------



## fishnuts (May 8, 2012)

Enough yet, Jarvis?

*Enjoy!*


----------



## fishnuts (May 8, 2012)

Nearly done!


----------



## fishnuts (May 8, 2012)

And, the end.

 Please note that all the photos are bottles currently in my main display.
 These larger label only shots are my 'show off' photos that I take to shows and antiquing so I can better remember EXACTLY the ones that I have and to not duplicate purchases, other than intentionally.

 They store in baseball card nine-pocket mylar sheets and in a three-ring binder and can you tell...i made this entire array in less time than it would have take me to grab eight bottles from the display, photo them and replace them on the shelves.  Convenient!

 Enjoy, Jarvis and all.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 8, 2012)

Very amazing !!!!!!!! yowzaaaaaa....    Great stuff .. 


 We need to talk ... Check your email  []


----------



## ConsDigginVids (May 9, 2012)

Wible beverages are from my area, i have some that i could part with if interested..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 9, 2012)

.....and if like you say, "$$$$ is never an issue."

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-Rare-1942-Ladysmith-Acl-Soda-Bottle-/251034472482?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a72d21022


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Exremely-Rare-Southern-Maid-3-color-ACL-Shreveport-Ruston-Gone-with-the-Wind-/190635519865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c62c32f79

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cleo-Cola-queen-12oz-R-W-acl-soda-pop-bottle-Cleo-Cola-Syrup-Corp-St-Louis-MO-/130649836151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6b564a77

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Green-White-Label-Dixie-Cola-Soda-Bottle-Charlotte-N-C-/251043887747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7361ba83

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-SWEET-SUE-Sparkling-Beverages-8oz-ACL-Painted-Label-Soda-Bottle-Antique-/221009952999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33753840e7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-Rare-Luscious-Beverage-ACL-Arkansas-City-Kansas-/190664288929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c647a2aa1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smiles-Beverages-Bottle-Saint-John-New-Brunswick-Pop-Crown-/251024218555?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a723599bb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Happy-Birthday-Beverage-Wilkes-Barre-PA-7oz-ACL-soda-bottle-/260965784401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc2c5db51

 That's a way to spend a few grand on seven bottles.

 Watch out for Milford.........


----------



## acls (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, collecting girl bottles will drain the wallet quickly.  Add Indian bottles to the mix and you may have to get a second job.


----------



## fishnuts (May 9, 2012)

...Milfred, actually.
 My Arky collecting pal from Siloam Springs.
 Taught me a lot of what I know and also my appreciation for finer (read: expensive) acls.
 I enjoy seeing him at shows.  I respect that his Arkansas collection is bigger and superior to mine, even though we both have bottles the other doesn't.  
 A fount of information.  
 But, dang...he has deep pockets.  Especially for green glass.

 You know, Jarvis, if it wasn't him...it's be roger, or matt, or pat, or TD, or me 'taking your bottle' at auction.
 Whoop!  Collecting bottle gals is FUN!


----------

